# Whirlpool Dishwashers



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

When did Whirlpool decide that a 3/4" HOSE connection needed to be used for water connections?

Trying to connect mine at home tonight after it was delivered during the day. Nice small green sticker on the outside of the box calls for a 3/4 hose x 3/8 compression fitting to connect the water supply. It also goes on to explain that the damn fitting is not included. Of course the girlfriend didn't see the sticker while the store was still open so now it sits until monday or until I jury rig something up.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

They copied Bosch to get that idea.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

So are they selling a reducing HT x 3/8 90 somewhere?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

They must sell one somewhere, I gotta look tomorrow,


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Any hardware store should have one. Look for an old style icemaker hook-up.


http://www.google.com/products?sour...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQzAMwAA





Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> They must sell one somewhere, I gotta look tomorrow,


They sell them at the box stores. The dumbasses sell them to HO's all the time with a new washer purchase, when in fact, they are a standard 3/8 x 3/8 connection. I love them.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

My supply house now carries them because SO MANY OF US were hollerin' about the new hook up . I would STILL like to get a few dishwasher designers in a room ,, make them do the hook ups on their bellys with cob webs , old food , dog hair and water all over them !!! They might see what an actual hook up is like AND MAKE SOME MORE ROOM FOR US !!! After which ,,,, smashing their heads together !! Is it just me ,,,,,,,,,, ??


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

my supply house just showed me one on friday. A 3/4 hose by 1/4 compression 90, its about 2 inches long. At least the one they're selling is.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the fitting set up you describe is standard with Miele dishwashers. Maybe Miele is OEMing DWs for Whirlpool. Similarly, I hooked up a Kitchen Aid dw a couple weeks ago that had all the characteristics of a Fisher-Paykel double dishdrawer. BTW: I've got one of those 3/4" male hose x 3/8" male compression adapters in my misc tray. I scavenged it from my first Miele which I replaced after 10 years. I kept it because I know that someday I'll have to hook one up after the HO has thrown away the parts bag that comes with a new one.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

nevermind. reread post above mine.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I ran into this the other day and was lucky to have the fittings to make the connection. Another thing i dont like about the new dishwashers is how far the door comes down n front of the access panel and the damn things dont have a cpmplete frame around them and it causes the dishwasher to rack and the door will drag on the side of the unit when you try to shut it. You can sit one out in the floor and it will wobble(rack) back and forth


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Whirlpool made that change without giving the supply stores a heads up. But by now, most have the 3/4 X 3/8 elbow. I would not use the 3/4 X 1/4, becaust then how do you adapt the 3/8 supply line? A 1/4" supply would work but fill slowly.

The new "tall tub" dishwashers are hard to deal with. My recommendation is that the electrical connection be a plug in in the adjacent cabinet. Then the electrical, supply, and drain connections are made with the DW out and on its back. Then all you have to do is carefully guide and position the hoses and cord as you slide it in.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plumbus, that is the standard fitting for Miele. I hate those bis ass solenoid valves.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Just put a hose bib under the sink and run a braided washing machine hose. 







Paul


----------



## dahlman (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all,

The latest word on our end is that the following brands have made this change:

- Whirlpool
- Amana
- Maytag
- KitchenAid
- Jenn-Air

I wish a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you & yours. And, if you are of a faith that does not observe Christmas, I wish you health & happiness in everything you do.

Best regards,
Dahlman :santa:

P.S. I rarely post here because I am a manufacturer and you have graciously allowed me to remain on the basis that I'm here to listen & learn rather than sell. That's why I keep a low profile, and hope that it isn't seen as a lack of contribution to the site.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

dahlman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The latest word on our end is that the following brands have made this change:
> 
> ...


Any chance you can convince those "on your end" to include an adapter to 3/8" compression in their installation kits? Now that would be a very nice Christmas present.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Better yet, why not keep a tried and true 3/8 ips thread? 

I am quite sure that this change was made to make it easier for the homeowner, or worse yet, a freaking delivery truck driver, to install a dishwasher:furious:. 

Another bullshiot idea, thought up by some half a$$ engineer. 

The though of relying on a garden hose washer to maintain a seal for the life of the unit is absolutley sickening!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Or could it be to avoid having a brass connection on the dw? Their way of complying with AB 1953?


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

dahlman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The latest word on our end is that the following brands have made this change:
> 
> ...


 Those brands are all the same parent company, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Drove an hour to get the fitting. It is now installed but I am just cringing thinking about it leaking in the future.


----------



## dahlman (Mar 1, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Any chance you can convince those "on your end" to include an adapter to 3/8" compression in their installation kits? Now that would be a very nice Christmas present.


Absolutely. In fact, no convincing required - it's a done deal. I'll pm you. :thumbsup:

Dishwashers are not considered potable by DTSC and are therefore exempt from the lead-free requirement under AB1953.

I don't know why this appliance mfr came to the conclusion to make this change. Maybe a swivel/union-style connection enabled them to design the undercarriage with different clearances for whatever reason? No idea.

I also share the concern that an NPT joint is superior and that, with DIY'ers doing installations and the possibility of low-grade hose gaskets being supplied or substituted, a hose joint could increase the risk for leaks. The track record of hot water supply lines to washing machines may be an indication of what to expect?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

dahlman said:


> I also share the concern that an NPT joint is superior and that the possibility of low-grade hose gaskets being supplied or substituted, a hose joint could increase the risk for leaks. The track record of hot water supply lines to washing machines may be an indication of what to expect?


Agreed. Especially when you consider that even high quality rubber breaks down when subjected to water disinfected with chloramine.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*chloramine?*

where can i get some? breid..................:rockon:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> where can i get some? breid..................:rockon:


You may be getting some already. Check with your water provider.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*nope*

we have a well. i thought you were bsing us. breid................:rockon:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

No BS, breid. Check out http://www.epa.gov/ogwdw000/disinfection/chloramine/index.html

Apparently cuts down on THM's or whatever.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29924


----------

